

Ask HN: Is Node.js just for fun? - richardx

I am playing with Node.js and loving it, its simple to use and works great. However while searching for real applications that use it, it seemed as if they are almost zero, atleast relatively to the amount of coverge it gets. Can you supply some contradicting examples?
======
dshankar
Etsy ([http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/02/how-etsy-is-
using-n...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/02/how-etsy-is-using-
nodejs.php))

Yammer ([http://bostinnovation.com/2011/01/15/who-is-using-node-js-
an...](http://bostinnovation.com/2011/01/15/who-is-using-node-js-and-why-
yammer-bocoup-proxlet-and-yahoo/))

Gilt Groupe (real-time analytics using
<http://projects.nuttnet.net/hummingbird/>)

Lanyrd uses Node.js for Twitter stream, I think?

Yahoo! is experimenting with Node.js as well (see Yammer link)

The list goes on, but that's all I can remember off the top of my head.

